# Apple fait des économies au détriment de ses clients !



## apple-m-a-tuee (11 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Scandalisée par la perte de qualité de service d'Apple, voici un  résumé de mes difficultés rencontrées histoire de pousser un petit coup  de gueule !

Forte de ma bonne expérience avec Iphone mais également  avec l'Apple store Paris Opéra, j'ai échangé mon Iphone 4 32 G0 qui  fonctionnait parfaitement mais qui avait l'écran cassé contre un  téléphone identique moyennant un rajout de ma part de 150  dans l'Apple store de mon nouveau lieu de résidence, Apple  store Cap 3000 dans le 06.

 Dès le départ, le téléphone fonctionne au ralenti et ne tient pas la  charge. Je décide d'attendre de voir avec un peu d'utilisation. 1 mois plus tard, le téléphone ayant visiblement des gros soucis de fonctionnement, je me rends à lApple store de Nice Cap 3000 sans rendez-vous. On m'a conseillé de  réinitialiser le téléphone et de ne pas réimporter ma sauvegarde de l'ancien téléphone pour des raisons de mémoire système.  Je m'exécute mais le problème ne se résout pas. Je retourne donc à  l'apple store 15 jours après où on me parle de mises à jour, d'éteindre  régulièrement mon téléphone et j'en passe. Je m'exécute une fois de plus mais le temps passant, force est de constater que la  situation stagne voire s'aggrave. Dorénavant, outre les ralentis de plus  en plus importants, il arrive au téléphone de se bloquer, d'être comme  figé. A l'apple store, malgré mes différentes venues, mon téléphone va soi-disant très bien. On  me fait faire des manipulations diverses, comme si je n'avais pas suivi  les consignes précédemment données. 3 mois après l'achat, un peu fatiguée qu'on me prenne pour une inadaptée technologique, je  prends un rendez-vous formel. Malheureusement, rien ne change.

 Le schéma se répète encore et toujours pendant encore 3 mois pleins où en  plus d'avoir des problèmes de fonctionnement avec ce téléphone, je perds  le réseau par intermittence, mon téléphone ne sonne pas  systématiquement lorsque je reçois un appel, je reçois des SMS avec un décalage de plusieurs heures parfois et j'ai beaucoup de  difficultés à émettre un SMS ou un appel. En communication, rares sont  les fois où mon interlocuteur me comprend ou encore, où le téléphone ne  coupe pas. Je contacte Orange, plusieurs fois, qui effectue des diagnostics, mises à jour de ma ligne, etc. Pour finir,  dans le doute, ils me font parvenir une nouvelle carte SIM.
 Le problème est toujours là. 

Je reprends rendez-vous à lApple store. Et pour la première fois depuis  le mois de juillet, je tombe sur un technicien qui non  seulement m'écoute, mais qui en plus me dit : "effectivement, au regard  de tout ce que vous me dîtes, si on cumule, cela signifie qu'il y a un problème". EN-FIN !!! Il me parle donc d'erreur  système, réinitialisation de réseaux, réinitialisation de téléphone,  etc.. Il me dit qu'avec IOS 7, le téléphone est forcément plus lent, ce  que je comprends...
 Néanmoins, malgré une amélioration de fonctionnement général, le  téléphone ne téléphone toujours pas, ou mal, ou seulement parfois... 
 Je suis donc retournée à l'apple store où j'ai eu le plaisir de  m'entendre dire : "je vois que votre téléphone perd des appels, a des  applications qui plantent etc. mais c'est bête, les 3 mois sont passés."  Pardon !!!! Je l'ai acheté en juin avec des problèmes, je viens depuis juillet et on me dit que les trois mois sont passés  ???!!!
 Néanmoins, par acquis de conscience, j'échange de téléphone pendant 48  heures avec mon ami qui est également chez Orange. Mon ami a rencontré  avec l'Iphone les mêmes problèmes que moi tandis que de mon côté, je  pouvais enfin profité d'un téléphone... qui téléphone !

Forte de ce constat, je reprends rendez-vous avec l'apple store  et rencontre quelqu'un qui me dit de nouveau qu'il ne peut rien faire en m'expliquant, pour la première fois, que la date d'achat prise en  compte reste celle de l'iphone initialement acheté soit le 23 décembre  2010 ! 

 Me sentant flouée, je me tourne donc vers l'apple care en dernier  recours. Après avoir eu une femme compréhensive au téléphone, son  responsable m'apprend que le téléphone n'est pas neuf mais  reconditionné. Je ne  vous cache pas que j'aurais bien aimé le savoir lors de l'achat de ce téléphone.

 En conséquence, j'ai un fort sentiment d'arnaque voire d'escroquerie de  par non seulement les informations volontairement cachées lors du  changement du téléphone, mais également la non prise en considération de  mon problème lors de mes multiples venues à l'Apple store de Cap 3000 et enfin la fin de non recevoir qui m'a été faite  jusque-là. Je ne peux m'empêcher de me demander si c'est la politique  d'Apple qui a changé, ou celle d'Apple France, ou si c'est juste l'Apple  store de Cap 3000 qui salit la marque en cherchant à faire du chiffre à n'importe quel prix au détriment de vos clients et  consommateurs... Mais au regard du suivi de mon dossier à l'apple care  au départ pour finalement que mon interlocuteur fasse le mort, c'est  visiblement la politique d'apple qui a changé.

Alors, ADIEU. Et au regard de tout ce que j'entends autour de moi, je ne suis pas la seule...


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2014)

Tu as manifestement eu affaire à des personnes peut a l'écoute a CAP 3000, car la politique d'Apple n'a pas changée et normalement un remplacement de ton appareil aurait du t'être proposé.

Je serai toi, je ferai intervenir soit la presse locale, soit une association de consommateur. Sûr qu'Alpe va se bouger rapidement ensuite.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

et ben s'il faut en passer par la presse ou une association de conso pour échanger un bidule à 600 boules on est dans le foutage de gueule 
étonnant de la part de Apple mais de plus en plus fréquent semble t'il 
bref pour Apple le pognon d'abord ( mais ça on le sait )
super.....
heureusement il y a une vie sans la pomme


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2014)

Fréquent ??? Ces cas sont super rares, en général Apple est plutôt sympa sur le service après vente. Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé ici, mais il y a dû avoir une suite de circonstance malheureuses et surtout de malchance.

Ensuite, va essayer d'échanger un portable chez Nokia, Samsung et consorts, puis tu reviendras vite fait chez Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Fréquent ??? Ces cas sont super rares, en général Apple est plutôt sympa sur le service après vente. Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé ici, mais il y a dû avoir une suite de circonstance malheureuses et surtout de malchance.
> 
> Ensuite, va essayer d'échanger un portable chez Nokia, Samsung et consorts, puis tu reviendras vite fait chez Apple.



en France je ne sais pas mais en Asie Apple ou autres la garantie s'arrête des que tu es sorti du magasin....
bien sur ils dépannent en sortant les fers à souder....mais bon


----------



## magicPDF (13 Avril 2014)

Apple m'a récemment complètement changé la carte mère d'un MacBook Pro de 2008, gratuitement et au bénéfice du doute (c'est une série qui a eu des défauts de conception avérés).

Concernant le iPhone cité ça tombe sous le sens : Apple ne fabrique plus d'iPhone 4 depuis belle-lurette, donc c'est forcément du reconditionné.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Ensuite, va essayer d'échanger un portable chez Nokia, Samsung et consorts, puis tu reviendras vite fait chez Apple.


C'est complètement faux, au moins pour Samsumg.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Ensuite, va essayer d'échanger un portable chez Nokia, Samsung et consorts, puis tu reviendras vite fait chez Apple.



Je dirais même plus : va essayer un portable chez Nokia, Samsung et consorts, puis tu ne reviendras jamais chez Apple.


----------



## apple-m-a-tuee (14 Avril 2014)

Je crois que vous avez raison : je vais en parler aux associations et à la presse locale. Et pour finir, je vais aller tester ailleurs et faire comme les autres : ne jamais revenir chez Apple !!

Surtout que question qualité de service, Samsung et Sony ne sont pas en reste...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2014)

apple-m-a-tuee a dit:


> Je crois que vous avez raison : je vais en parler aux associations et à la presse locale.


La presse locale, elle s'en fout.
Par contre, te faire aider par une association de consommateurs, alors oui, sûrement


----------



## apple-m-a-tuee (17 Avril 2014)

Je m'en doute que la presse locale s'en fout... Mais Nice Matin a tellement rien à se mettre sous la dent que je me dis que sur un mal-entendu... 

Mais l'association de consommateurs, ça, c'est sur !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2014)

apple-m-a-tuee a dit:


> Mais l'association de consommateurs, ça, c'est sur !


Ca serait intéressant que tu nous fasses un retour


----------

